# Macro Of Citizen Auto



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thought i'd have a go at macro ... Sony717 @ 2 cm ... tried to get the wheel spinning


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Whoa Nellie







That is big and close









Great picture,if you are only practising,can't wait to see your pics when you get better


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thx Alex









but it does help having a good camera with close focal length on macro,

my last digital camera was only 10cm focal for macro but this new one is 2cm

but I need a better light source for close work, get rid of ugly reflections


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I used to get ugly reflections,but I discovered it was the wife looking over my shoulder
















Only kidding









Any closer and we would be counting molecules







I need a digital Camera


----------

